# iure sanguinis detail



## dielle (Oct 13, 2013)

Buonjiorno!

I just did a search for "iure sanguinis" and didn't find what I needed, so I will ask.

First, I just started this inquiry into my rights to Italian Citizenship based on my great-grandfather (possibly my grandfather), so there are a lot of gaps in my knowledge.

So first I need clarification on this one point to continue: 

My dad served in the US Navy. Did this act mean he lost his Italian citizenship automatically? And does that have bearing on my rights? Or am I still entitled under my grandfather and/or great grandfather? 

Thanks to anyone who knows the law.


----------



## dielle (Oct 13, 2013)

*Post script*

This is from Cittadinanza and to what I was referring...

Loss of citizenship

The Italian citizen can lose citizenship automatically or for formal waiver.

A. Automatically lose nationality:

1. Italian citizens who voluntarily enlist in the army of a foreign state or accept a public office in a foreign country, despite being expressly forbidden by the Italian Government (art. 12, paragraph 1 of Law no. 91/92);


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

My father, born in the USA, was the son of an Italian immigrant. My father served and was not affected. Italian citizenship passed from his father, to him, and then to me, his daughter.


----------



## dielle (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you, Italia-MX. That's what I like to hear!!!


----------

